# RESCUED--GA: Golden in Columbus



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Golden Retriever, Male, at Columbus, Ga., Animal Control. He is dog #25. He is first available for adoption on Sunday, January 30. If not adopted within 5 days after that, he will be euthanized. Please visit the Animal Control website for more info:
Animal Care & Control :: Columbus, Georgia Consolidated Government (I don't think there is a Petfinder link.)










(If you think he looks sad in this picture, check out the one on the website. Poor baby!)

I am e-mailing the Georgia rescues tonight.


----------



## kateann1201 (Jan 9, 2011)

Gaaah he's so handsome =(


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Wow he is beautiful! I sure hope he gets adopted to a loving family.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh what a doll. He looks a lot like my Danny!


----------



## kateann1201 (Jan 9, 2011)

Awwww. He peed himself =( Bailey pees when he's scared and nervous. I wish this guy was closer...he's about 9+ hours away from me.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

I just got an e-mail from AGA - they are planning to get this guy as soon as they can! Thanks AGA!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

This is great news. He is so handsome.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That's great news!


----------



## Ryley's Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

I saw his pick on Facebook... He looked so sad tied up and sitting in his own pee...
Glad to hear he's being rescued.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Ryley's Dad said:


> I saw his pick on Facebook... He looked so sad tied up and sitting in his own pee...
> Glad to hear he's being rescued.


Poor guy's probably housetrained and didn't want to go in his kennel.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

How humiliating for him that the picture was taken of him this way.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gorgeous*

This boy is gorgeous.
So glad that Adopt a Golden Atlanta is getting him-will they let you know for sure.
Maybe he got lost?
Did someone look on craigslist?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It's enough to make me get in the car and drive to Georgia. Thank God for AGA.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> This boy is gorgeous.
> So glad that Adopt a Golden Atlanta is getting him-will they let you know for sure.
> Maybe he got lost?
> Did someone look on craigslist?


Karen - I got an e-mail from Lexie, the director at AGA. She has also posted on the Saving Georgia Dogs forum that they are getting him. Although the county website does not indicate this, Lexie indicated that he was part of a cruelty case and they already knew about him.



CAROLINA MOM said:


> How humiliating for him that the picture was taken of him this way.


Yes - I think that's why it was cropped in the posting I copied. There is a nicer picture of him on the county website now.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Update: AGA has pulled this guy, along with his sister and a senior golden. This guy was the only one shown on the county website - so I'm glad AGA was on top of things! Thanks AGA!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh thank you for checking on this poor boy. Thank you AGA for taking in these pups.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

wonderful.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Doing happy dance!!*

*DOING HAPPY DANCE!!*
Bless you all for checking on him and God Bless AGA, for pullling him, his sister and the SENIOR GOLDEN!!!:--heart::You_Rock_:You_Rock_


----------

